# Recommend me an Xbox 360 Game



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

I only get games at Christmas, so need to get this right. 

I got my Xbox three years ago and my game collection is fairly limited, but the common theme is driving and shooting, sometimes both !! 

My meagre collection includes some Call of Duty games, including MW2, Project Gotham Racing 4, GTA IV.

I've seen mixed reports on the latest COD and MOH games, so a bit undecided. 

A driving game with the opportunity of selecting a Classic Mini Cooper would be nice.

Not really into playing online.

Any recommendations would be much appreciated.

Cheers all :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

rules out most cod games if you're not into online. forza 3 is ace but no classic mini i'm afraid. F1 2010 is very good. the new need for speed hot pursuit looks fun.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wait a couple of weeks and get Forza4 as for an fps Halo reach for me.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

medal of homour is ****e mate,absolute ****e.black ops isnt bad as a single player game but its very short and if you dont play it only your not going to get your moneys worth imho.also its absolutely frantic,run,duck behind that drum,unload clip,reload take cover by that wall etc lol.



bigmc said:


> Wait a couple of weeks and get Forza4 as for an fps Halo reach for me.


by a few weeks do you mean 30 ish lol.

single player game wise, red dead redemption has a lot of longevity, arkhum asylum is also worth a look (infact its probably one of the games of last year and F1 is pretty bloody good.


----------

